# C&C Generäle Keine Reaktion?



## ammar2154 (28. September 2015)

*C&C Generäle Keine Reaktion?*

Hallo Liebe Community,

Ich habe WIN 7 64BIT und versuche C&C Generäle zu starten jedoch passiert einfach garnix es öffnet sich nix.....
Bin schon am verzweifeln und bitte um hilfe...

Ich habe weder ein Crack noch sonstiges ich habe die Originale CD mit Seriennummer.

Ich bitte um hilfe. Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. September 2015)

*AW: C&C Generäle Keine Reaktion?*

Command & Conquer: Generals unter Windows 7/8 - Anleitung im PCGHX-Forum

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...rals-stunde-null-auf-win-7-startet-nicht.html

Command and Conquer Generals läuft nicht  - Spiele - Windows 7 Forum - your Windows 7 source

Die Origin Version lief bei mir gleich ohne Probleme aber nicht in von mir gewünschter Auflösung dazu muss man wohl Spieledateien ändern.


----------



## ammar2154 (28. September 2015)

*AW: C&C Generäle Keine Reaktion?*

die options ini bringt nichts weil der ordner nichteinmal erstellt wird. weil das spiel nicht startet


----------



## spidermanx (28. September 2015)

*AW: C&C Generäle Keine Reaktion?*

Windows Vista/7/8: Microsoft deaktiviert Safedisc-Dienst per Update

liegt es eventuell am Kopierschutz , wie in dem Link . 

Kannst du es nicht einfach über Steam oder Origin aktivieren , nur so eine Idee . 

weil es ja die Command & Conquer - The Ultimate Collection gibt , die kann man auch bei Origin runterladen .

Lg


----------



## Silvana_ (28. September 2015)

*AW: C&C Generäle Keine Reaktion?*

Das Spiel gibt es nicht bei Steam.


----------

